# Sample cover letter for ILR as a Spouse



## gtx2010 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi,

I need to write a cover letter for my Wife's Indefinite Leave to remain (ILR) application, can anyone please paste a sample cover letter here which I can use as a template?

Thank you very much for your help in advance

Best regards


----------



## manny.j (Dec 4, 2011)

gtx2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to write a cover letter for my Wife's Indefinite Leave to remain (ILR) application, can anyone please paste a sample cover letter here which I can use as a template?
> 
> ...


In my opinion, the cover-letter you submit for your application is a personal matter. Why not create one yourself and state you are of course applying for ILR after having being in the UK for 2 years. Not sure what the complication is in creating a letter and explain what you are intending to do in the application.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

manny.j said:


> In my opinion, the cover-letter you submit for your application is a personal matter. Why not create one yourself and state you are of course applying for ILR after having being in the UK for 2 years. Not sure what the complication is in creating a letter and explain what you are intending to do in the application.


Indeed. Just say 'I write in support of my spouse's application for ILR.' Then describe briefly your relationship, how you met, commitment to each other and your future plans (to settle permanently in UK). You cam briefly explain your finance, though all the info should be on the form.


----------



## MOON74 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello to all, I am new here and as you can guess I am a bit confused with all the information. 

The fact is that I try to apply for EEA2 and I do not know how to do the cover letter. I am in a serius relationship for almost 2 years with a European woman and we are living together for almost 2 years as well, but I have no evidences.
Our current tenancy contract started last September 2012, but we were living together before that.

Can someone let me know which kind of letter shall I write. I am not sure if I need to talk about our relationship, about our feelings or what is going between us and how will affect us if finally I have to leave UK.

Thank you very much to everyone who take a minutes to read this and I hope that someone can help us.

Cheers
Moon


----------



## gigisheby (Jun 16, 2015)

i would like to get a covering letter for my son s ILR.me and husband allready got ILR.can you please send the format


----------

